# Please help Im new to shooting bows



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

First is to find someone who will make sure that the bow fits you. One of the main things that drives new archers away from the sport is poor bow fit. If your bow is wrong for you, you are starting with a handicap that is difficult to overcome. You just won't be able to shoot anywhere near as well as you are capable of. I wasted about 30 years of archery because my second bow (after the pink fiberglass job) was too short and heavy for me. I mistakenly thought that because I couldn't shoot it well, I wasn't cut out for archery.

Second is to get some good coaching. Poor technique, called "form" in archery, also keeps you from shooting as well as you should. Bad habits ingrained early are very hard to overcome.

Third is have fun! If you aren't enjoying the sport, there is probably a reason. Figure it out and fix it.

Fourth is to join an archery club. If I didn't have the support & comaraderie of the great people at my club, it wouldn't be nearly as much fun.

I'm sure the others will give you a few other tips, but this will get you started.

Good luck & welcome to the sport,
Allen


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

First off, WELCOME to the sport. Archery can teach you many lessons and help improve all aspects of your life. Go into it with an open mind and a "can do" attitiude. Also remember that archery is about the journey and continual improvement of yourself and your equipment more than it is about a destination. aread is 100% corect about bow fit and a coach. I struggled for years with my shooting. I tried everything "I" could think of to improve. I went to the local shops and had them evaluate my form and bow fit and always got the same answers, "everything looks good, problem must be you". I knew I could shoot better than I was currently shooting and I was frustrated. This led me to almost quitting the sport. My learning curve was shortened tremendously when I started working with a coach over the phone and email. Taking pics of myself with my bow and letting him critique and mark up my pics. My bow didn't fit me and my form was a mess. Most local shops are only interested in selling equipment, and in "hunting" acuracy. Meaning if you can hit a pie plate at 20 yds your doing as well as you possibly can. After spending some time with a knowledgable coach, I was really shocked to see how little the local shops really knew or cared about setting up a bow for an individual. You are actually at a great advantage over most archers in that you haven't developed any bad habits yet. My best advice is to get a coach NOW! before you teach yourself any bad habits. Set it up right from the start and you'll be setting yourself up for success, instead of frustration and headache. Good luck!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about Seth Stevens at Brians Archery in Barrington NH.

He can take care of you for both bow fit and form.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Remember to relax, focus and keep a clear head.


----------

